# What to play in a pentatonic box? Here's how to master this



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's an approach to memorize "scale boxes" horizontally. We're going to play two ideas, call them phrases or licks if you want, and we are using the SAME idea, for each of these "pentatonic boxes".

What this will lead to is a deeper connection between these pentatonic boxes and lick ideas. You should continue working on other lick ideas, using this same approach. Eventually, you will start to see the scale as one big pattern on the fretboard.


----------

